# A simple trick to increase your download speed by +2 or +3 BPS



## krates (Dec 4, 2007)

*A simple trick to increase your download speed by +2 or +3 KBPS*

It works for me i don't know about others

Well sometimes you need to download a big file and your sluggish net can’t do the job for you with this trick your net will download files for +2 or +3 kbps then your actual download speed


 The trick is this that you must use proxies for downloading file
 copy the url of the file to be downloaded and then


 go to www.proxy.org


 select a proxy and enter this url and hit go download the file it will get downloaded  more fast then your actual speed

*www.easytutorial.info/?p=18



Thanks
krates


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for sharing trick.


----------



## prasad_den (Dec 4, 2007)

What will I gain with an additional 2 or 3 bytes per second...??


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 4, 2007)

i think proxies are only available for viewing blocked websites, did you tried this , got additional speed , i had 20 top proxies if you are interested i will PM you


----------



## krates (Dec 4, 2007)

sorry my mistake it is not *BPS it is KBPS*


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 4, 2007)

nice trick.. thanks for sharing with us..

get ur thread title edited by any mods


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 4, 2007)

I thought proxy downloading decreased our download speeds !!


----------



## xbonez (Dec 4, 2007)

^^even i though so.....lemme try, this is interesting *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't think this will be any useful, atleast to me. I mean what can I gain by additional 2 or 3 bits per sec? Its like licking your plates after a grand meal.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 4, 2007)

prasad_den said:
			
		

> What will I gain with an additional 2 or 3 bytes per second...??


It will come handy for 56 or 64kbps users.

Thanx for sharing.


----------



## timemachine (Dec 4, 2007)

Nice post...
but i would like to try it out first


----------



## xbonez (Dec 5, 2007)

rohan_shenoy said:
			
		

> I don't think this will be any useful, atleast to me. I mean what can I gain by additional 2 or 3 bits per sec? Its like licking your plates after a grand meal.



it is 2 0r 3 *kBps* - thats kilobytes per sec


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 5, 2007)

does it really increase the speed or *decrease* the speed.


in my college every kind of donloadin(except zip n rar) is banned n i use proxy to dwnload them n i see that speed is much less than those direct downloads of zip or rar files!!!


@batistabomb  pm me those proxy list!


----------



## krates (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok the trick behind this is the site from which you are downloading can have slow servers but some good proxy like this one www.250.eu  this will increase your speed you can try

BUT remember if you are downloading a file from google, yahoo and msn server you will get same speed


----------



## krates (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey thanks just use safari browser it will also increase speed with the proxy +1kbps and the kbps of proxies


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Dec 8, 2007)

I have to use this to see. Thanks


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 8, 2007)

guys anyonewant proxies here, i had world's best top 20, should i post here ?


----------



## krates (Dec 8, 2007)

^^^^ Ya batista post them here or in a new thread that will also help ^^^^


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 10, 2007)

hey batista y dont u post ur proxy list here!!???
u r just sayin u hav great proxy list but sayin this is of no use until u post those list.!!! plz post those links dear. u were the 1 to tel me abt www.url1.in n it is still rockin for me. plz post other list too!


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Dec 17, 2007)

It does work. But the speed obtained is not 2-3 KB/s but rather 1-2 KB/sec.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 18, 2007)

will try now batista plz post it


----------



## ico (Dec 22, 2007)

Its good for Dial-up users.


----------



## george101 (Dec 25, 2007)

post the proxies yaar... and can u tell me a good https web proxy service.... thanks in advance....


----------



## hullap (Feb 4, 2008)

post it batista


----------



## upendra_gp (Feb 10, 2008)

yes batista please post!


----------



## Batistabomb (Feb 17, 2008)

Sorry guys, i had no time these days with work, iam really sorry for the delay, here they are :

*www.url0.in
*www.web111.net
*www.myamigos.in
*www.xtremeproxy.biz
*www.nodomain.info
*whitefox.org
*www.y11.biz
*www.antonella.in
*pwoxy.com
*www.antonella.in
*www.y11.biz/proxifier.php
*xtunnel.biz
*thepuzzler.info
*anonsurf.biz
*miaoweb.net/proxy
*scoobidoo.net

*www.xtremeproxy.biz

*www.bypasstunnel.net/
www.Gingerproxy.Com,
www.T9space.com

www.24proxy.com
www.645webproxy.com
   www.7N4.com
   www.911surf.com
www.BrowseAtWork.com
   www.BrowseOrkut.com
www.CDBPlcProxy.com
   www.CloakNow.com
www.CloakPal.com
www.CloakPlus.com
www.CloakTool.com
   www.CloakWiz.com
   www.DavesOnlineProxy.com
   www.DiggaProxy.com
   www.Diglet.com
   www.FastCloak.com
   www.GoFish.com
 www.MegaCloak.com
www.MyProxySolution.com
  www.Netsack.com
  www.NoLimitBrowsing.com
www.Phound.com
  www.ProtectedBrowser.com
 www.Prowzer.com
 www.Proxify.com
  www.ProxyOutlaw.com
 www.ProxyPure.com
www.RapidCloak.com
  www.SilverSurf.com
  www.SitePass.com
 www.SurfFromWork.com
 www.SurfYourself.com
  www.VeloxProxy.com
 www.Waythru.com
www.Zeab.com

NOTE : If "www"  fails, try "https"

ex: *cloaktool.com


----------



## hullap (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks batista


----------

